# Need help with identification



## Newbie5564 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got a tortoise from a freind that couldn't take care of it properly and I've been looking to buy a tortoise for almost 2 years now but I can't find what it is on goggle. If anybody could help me that would be great  

-http://m1093.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/WBurns1222/photo3.jpg.html?&pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2SYwdH435%2FY5nsBaekT0paROBYFDlNs1mRtF19XDb%2FYPCH7FwgNrrspUkAXAe1kF5AzHaf64z2icrWA2w8FtZVETD5tmtWpDea%2FJQVFl8JNVZEOHxTHJ%2BZ42bXPFl%2F8e6ZpM%2BCaFnSHN0toZrS%2BvaZE%3D


----------



## Fernando (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Fernando (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi! What is your name? 

That looks like a desert tortoise...I can't tell specifically though.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 20, 2011)

I also want to say desert tortoise.


----------



## Newbie5564 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry for the not answering so soon still new and figureing out to use the website but my name is Billy


----------



## Fernando (Jul 20, 2011)

Newbie5564 said:


> Sorry for the not answering so soon still new and figureing out to use the website but my name is Billy



It's okay Billy. How long have you had the tortoise? Look through our Desert Tortoise area, and you'll find great info. Or you can just ask here in your own thread.


----------



## Candy (Jul 20, 2011)

My guess is Desert tortoise (Texas?)


----------



## Fernando (Jul 20, 2011)

Candy said:


> My guess is Desert tortoise (Texas?)



The dark shell looks like a Texas...but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Newbie5564 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok thanks here's what I do know it is about 4-5 years old it was bought in Mexico for realy cheap don't worry it was broughtt across the border legally very malnurished when I got him only thing he got to eat was iceberg lettace and never got water so he was very light and not the healthiest when I got him or her


----------



## Fernando (Jul 20, 2011)

He needs a good diet (we've got a section on that too) unfiltered Sunshine and exercise.


----------



## Newbie5564 (Jul 20, 2011)

He is doing great now Gained at least a pound since I got him other than the fact that I live in southern Minnesota and right now it is almost 80% humidity and and 90 degrees and feels like 120 degrees I don't think the humidity is the greatest so he goes outside weather permiting (he seems to enjoy this heat)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Billy:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!


----------



## Newbie5564 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 20, 2011)

You have a Texas tortoise, _Gopherus berlandieri_. 

Danny


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 20, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> You have a Texas tortoise, _Gopherus berlandieri_.
> 
> Danny



I had never heard of that, but I put the latin into google and sure enough that is his tort  good job!

Here is an interesting link
http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gberlandiericare.htm


----------



## Candy (Jul 21, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> You have a Texas tortoise, _Gopherus berlandieri_.
> 
> Danny



Hey I was right! Yeah, thanks Danny for confirming it for me!


----------

